# John Wayne



## QueenEsther (Feb 1, 2007)

I wondering what everyone else's favorite John Wayne movie is and if yall have any good quotes of his.

I haven't seen many of his movies but my favorite, so far, would have to be McLintock. And my favorite quote of his (from McLintock) is..

"You have to be a man first, before you can be a gentleman."

Ok, shoot!


----------



## bowhunter1961 (Feb 1, 2007)

when i was a kid, id go visit my dad, we'd go see the duke. i loved him, ........and when i saw "the cowboys", it freaked me out seeing the duke get killied.and i hated the guy who killed off the duke (bruce dern) took me years to forgive him..lol


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a bunch of John Wayne movies. I think my favorites though are McClintock, The Quiet Man, and Eldorado, though it's hard to decide. The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance is good too.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 1, 2007)

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance and The Shootist, both with James Stewart. Guess I'm a bigger Jimmy Stewart fan than John Wayne fan.


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 1, 2007)

Flying Leathernecks and The Green Berets.


----------



## JohnV (Feb 1, 2007)

Eldorado, definitely. 

I have a bunch of his movies, including some of his earlier ones. I think I have more of his 45 minute movies than his later full-length ones. But Eldorado is my favourite. Robert Mitchum is really good in that one too. My favourite scene in that movie is the one where Mitchum stumbles from the saloon to the jail with his bottle of whiskey. He does that really well. You can see from the differences in the scenes that make up that segment that the acting far outshines the directing. That takes a real actor. And Wayne, in his own way, adds the finishing touch to that scene, making it an actor's masterpiece all on its own. You simply cannot credit the director or anyone else for that segment. 

My favourite quote is, 

"He's gonna be mad when he finds out you've come up (signed up) on the other side."
"I hope so."
"Why's that?"
"A fella' in his line of work doesn't have the right to be mad. It means he's no good. So the madder he gets, the more I like it."


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 1, 2007)

Stagecoach, True Grit.


----------



## caddy (Feb 1, 2007)

Stagecoach, El Dorado, True Grit...


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 1, 2007)

OOOPS! I forgot The Sons of Katie Elder and the Searchers!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 1, 2007)

The Searchers and The Shootist.

Big fan.

rsc


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 1, 2007)

Favorite John Wayne movie: _The Alamo_

Good quotes:

"Tomorrow is the most important thing in life. Comes into us at midnight very clean. It's perfect when it arrives and it puts itself in our hands. It hopes we've learned something from yesterday." 

“Courage is being scared to death but saddling up anyway.”

“Life is hard; it's harder if you're stupid.”

“Talk low, talk slow and don't say too much.”


----------



## JohnV (Feb 1, 2007)

Young Cowboys is good too.


----------



## jfschultz (Feb 1, 2007)

The High and the Mighty and In Harm's Way


----------



## Ivan (Feb 2, 2007)

_Horse Soliders_


----------



## bookslover (Feb 2, 2007)

What's the film where he played a ballerina? KIDDING!...


----------

